# PCGH-Gaming-PC Skylake-Edition: Geforce GTX 970 und Core i5-6600 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Gaming-PC Skylake-Edition: Geforce GTX 970 und Core i5-6600 [Anzeige]*

					Der PCGH-Gaming-PC Skylake-Edition ist der aktuell günstigste PCGH-PC, aber dennoch sehr schnell.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Gaming-PC Skylake-Edition: Geforce GTX 970 und Core i5-6600 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Eulenspiegel (31. Januar 2016)

Wie immer schlecht zusammengestellt und viel zu teuer, aber daran ist man ja mittlerweile gewöhnt...


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2016)

Ja, der 6600 ist überflüssig, der 6500 reicht. Und wenn ich das Pure Power Teil da drin sehe, kriege ich immer eine Krise.


----------



## SaftSpalte (31. Januar 2016)

Eulenspiegel schrieb:


> Wie immer schlecht zusammengestellt und viel zu teuer, aber daran ist man ja mittlerweile gewöhnt...




Immernoch 10 mal besser wie ein PC von der Mediamarkt -oder Aldi-Kette.


----------



## Jenny18 (5. Februar 2016)

Nicht schlecht aber Teuer und  manche Komponenten wie dass Netzteil, Mainboard bitte Tauschen


----------

